# Date for my LAP



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all, I have finally got a date for my lap for my endo .
It will be the 23rd March with Mr Griffiths and there will also be the colorectal surgeon on call if needed.
This is the first step in a long process but at lease its starting!!!! xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news you have a date Binky, hoping your wait goes quick and all goes well for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news

mr g is an excellent surgeon, hes done 2 of my ops

good luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats great news binky. won't be long now.

can i ask how long you have been on the waiting list. i saw mr g just over a week ago and he put me on the waiting list for a lap. he said less than 5 months but the assesment nurse said 6 months.thanks x


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hiya, I saw him 7th September and he said to me less than 5 months, so really its about 6.5 months  , but at least I have a date now!!!!!! Thanks all xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

great news blinky.  Queenie, I hope it's not too long a wait for you hun


----------

